# Tag Formula 1 Alarm--Need help setting the alarm



## mrmojorisingi (Jun 11, 2008)

*Tag Formula 1 Alarm is Disfunctional*

Hi, this is my first post, I registered after searching and not finding exactly what I needed.

I got the Tag Heuer F1 Alarm for my graduation (exact same as this, down to the color and bracelet). I can't seem to figure out how to set the alarm. I can move the red alarm hands just fine, by pressing the dedicated alarm-function button placed at the 4 o'clock position. Then pressing it quickly produces one beep, and pressing it again produces two beeps. I assume that the two beeps indicate that the alarm is now activated.

This is all well and good, except for the fact that I can't ever get it to ring at the time I want! I had it the red alarm hands set to 12:00, and the watch started beeping at 6:00pm. Next I tried setting it for 7:15, and it rang at 1:20am (thankfully I was awake anyway).

EDIT: Okay, so after some testing, I have figured out that there is a six hour delay in setting the alarm. If I set the alarm for 10:30, it rings at 4:30am. The six hour time difference is consistent with the previous alarm soundings as well. My question now is, what is the best way to get this fixed? Should I ask for a return?


----------



## mormort (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Tag Formula 1 Alarm is Disfunctional*

Hi;

Firstly, you unscrew the crown, then adjust the red hand to the same time as the hour and min hand stop. By doing this, you actual default the alarm time to the same as your normal time.

Then you screw back the crown, try to set the alarm time maybe 10 mins later, it should sound out without fail.

FYI, you can set the alrm timing anytime without uncrewing the crown, whenever you want to set, first just hold onto the buttom, then the alarm red hand start to move, stop @ the time you would like to alarm to sound. after about 10 sec, there will be a double beep sound, it represent the alarm has been set, to off the alarm, just press the buttom again, the watch will beep one time.


----------



## mrmojorisingi (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Tag Formula 1 Alarm is Disfunctional*

Omfg. Pardon my language, but you just saved me so much hassle. It is 4 am here and for some reason I am still online, and before I went to bed I decided to check if someone had replied. I did your method, and it didn't work the first time. Then I tried again, this time pulling the crown out all the way and then setting it to default. That worked!!! I was going to ship this watch out in 8 hours! Thank you so much! )))

PS I am really embarrassed...but my manual never had any instruction for the alarm!

PPS I called Tag customer support twice (talking to two different people). Both were very kind but neither knew how to fix the problem...which is a bit odious.


----------



## mormort (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Tag Formula 1 Alarm is Disfunctional*

welcome, you giving out as a gift ?


----------



## mrmojorisingi (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Tag Formula 1 Alarm is Disfunctional*



mormort said:


> you giving out as a gift ?


No, I received it as a graduation gift.


----------



## balakosa2387 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi all,
i just bought TAG Heuer Formula 1* (*WAH111C.BA0850)2 weeks ago, until now i can not set up alarm.
Why Tag Heuer create this function really hard to solve huh ?:-(

Anyway, i just find you all in this thread.
and then, i still can not solve my problem ?

can you please help me and explain it step by step with a simple words (hehehe).

Thanks,
Regards


----------



## quips88 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Tag Formula 1 Alarm is Disfunctional*

Here is a PDF with instructions for setting the RONDA 4120 movement

http://www.uhrenhandel.ch/shop/Downloads/ba4120.Be.pdf

It was a big help for me in the past. I actually sent my Formula 1 Alarm back because I thought it was damaged. When the second watch showed the same isssue, I did some research and found this.

Good Luck


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Tag Formula 1 Alarm is Disfunctional*

mrmojorisingi and balakosa, welcome to our forum.

quips, thanks for the helpful link !


----------



## JotaFe (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Tag Formula 1 Alarm is Disfunctional*

You life saver.. I just got the Aquaracer WAY111Z Alarm and it had me baffled..

It now works fine, thank you so much.. As for the user manual, TAG need to have a word with themselves!



mormort said:


> Hi;
> 
> Firstly, you unscrew the crown, then adjust the red hand to the same time as the hour and min hand stop. By doing this, you actual default the alarm time to the same as your normal time.
> 
> ...


----------



## 6809darton (Nov 2, 2015)

thank you,


----------



## Stemags1 (May 2, 2019)

Hi folks,,I bought a Tag Aquaracer,,nice piece,,except the alarm is nuts. After 2 days of messing with it and getting ready to send it back,,I figured lemme check a forum like I did with my Benz in 02. Sure snuff I finally got the watch alarm to work and I didn't do anything different, except set the alarm to go off 20 minutes after I wanted it to...smfh.
Thanks to this forum and mormort.
Way111Z. Its a handsome watch,,and now I may keep it.


----------



## Stemags1 (May 2, 2019)

Hi folks,,I bought a Tag Aquaracer,,nice piece,,except the alarm is nuts. After 2 days of messing with it and getting ready to send it back,,I figured lemme check a forum like I did with my Benz in 02. Sure snuff I finally got the watch alarm to work and I didn't do anything different, except set the alarm to go off 20 minutes after I wanted it to...smfh.
Thanks to this forum and mormort.
Way111Z. Its a handsome watch,,and now I may keep it.


----------

